# Floppy minx?



## Namoon (Nov 13, 2014)

i have an idea where you take a side of a Megaminx and turn it into a Megaminx style floppy cube. (not a super) i need someone to build it as i do not have the right materials, or enough knowledge. (also it would need 7 colors instead of 6, because more sides)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2014)

Like this? http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2311


----------



## Namoon (Nov 13, 2014)

wow... i never found that in my search... sorry... what about a pyraminx version?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 13, 2014)

Namoon said:


> wow... i never found that in my search... sorry... what about a pyraminx version?


This? http://www.shapeways.com/model/187492/slim-pyraminx.html


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 13, 2014)

Floppy magic? wait...


----------



## Namoon (Nov 13, 2014)

well thats impossible (floppy magic.. hehe..)! floppy gigaminx... that couldnt have been made before...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 13, 2014)

Namoon said:


> floppy gigaminx... that couldnt have been made before...


http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=4778


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 13, 2014)

What about a 3x3? That must be impossible.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 13, 2014)

1x1


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Square One?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 13, 2014)

2x2x3?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> Square One?


http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2652


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 14, 2014)

What is this? the "Floppy Stuff" thread? 

how about floppy 2-layer gigaminx?


----------



## Namoon (Nov 14, 2014)

haha. I should rename it that... but i have an idea that couldn't of been made yet. the floppy slim. i'm talking as slim as a layer of oskar's pancake cube.


----------



## Owen (Nov 14, 2014)

Namoon said:


> haha. I should rename it that... but i have an idea that couldn't of been made yet. the floppy slim. i'm talking as slim as a layer of oskar's pancake cube.



Yeah, that's probably impossible to build.


----------



## Namoon (Nov 14, 2014)

but one that could be built could be a layer of a cubic 3x3x7 ... lets build that


----------



## Stefan (Nov 14, 2014)

Lol there's even a floppy disk (old people will understand).


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2014)

That reminds me of this.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Lol there's even a floppy disk (old people will understand).



wait people who remember floppy disks are old?

****


----------



## szalejot (Nov 14, 2014)

hawkmp4 said:


> wait people who remember floppy disks are old?
> 
> ****



Yes, yes we are...


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 14, 2014)

hawkmp4 said:


> wait people who remember floppy disks are old?
> 
> ****



lol I'm 15 and I remember floppy disks


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> lol I'm 15 and I remember floppy disks



I remember using them when they were actually floppy. 

Floppy petaminx [video=youtube_share;EYyIcIEONQg]http://youtu.be/EYyIcIEONQg[/video]


----------



## Namoon (Nov 16, 2014)

well, how about a floppy kilominx? if not, 2x5x5 gigaminx.


----------

